# a very fun pic contest!!!



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

oh and I will post the top five that I am picking from 

copy and paste people!!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cool Idea!!!
This is a friend's foal. His full name is Chokito's Mr Apache but everyone calls him Mr. His mum's name was Chokito, thats where the first part of his name came from. she wasnt treated right at the stud farm and my friend found her in knee high mud. She ended up with a rotation of the bone in the hoof. she managed to pull through and give birth to Mr but she ended up having to be put down, so Mr was orphanated. Here are some pics of him. these pics were taken the day he was born.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Aww cute pics so far everyone and great idea! Sadly I don't have any foal pics but I'll just wait until next week!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Those are awsome guy! ^ don't worry, sunday is soon lol


----------



## MovingOn (Feb 1, 2009)

This is my mom's Arabian colt, Nova. Now a gelding! He is almost 3 months old in these pics.


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

oh my gosh, you guys have such cute foals. movingon, that colt has a pretty little head!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Awsome pictures! this is going to be a hard choice!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

it is sunday!!!
I am making my decision, I will post results after lunch!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

top five!!!!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

cool idea, Myboydoc. good luck choosing


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

and the winner is........ Happygoose123 with.. 
Congrats!!!








ok, so pm me a picture of a picture you would like made into a siggy or avvie, congrats!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

This weeks theme is... Jumper/ hunter jumper! send in your pics people!!!!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

YAY!!!! thanks!!!!!! He is gorgeous!!! here is my pic of banjo.










THANKS AGAIN!!!!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

sorry didnt read the pm part lol. ill do that now!!!!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

here is my boy, Clippy (sorry im not jumping, but he is a hunter/jumper though)


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

You didn't specify size! lol


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

oh guys! you are making it hard to pick my favorite! they are all amazing!


----------



## MovingOn (Feb 1, 2009)

How about these?


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

lol lovely horses.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

Brutus likes to jump.




























Haha oi, my eq is bad.


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

wow! That little thing can jump! ^^^


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

good luck once agian, with the choosing!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Here are some of my daughters jumping their horse and pony:

Kelly, age 12 on Tahoe









Kelly on Spirit









Shaylea, age 11 on Spirit










Here's my future jumper, Cody, 3 1/2, jumping the sprinkler!!


----------



## SilverMeadowArabians (Jan 12, 2009)

okay! here's what i got for jumping!!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

wow great pics! I love them all


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

these are awsome guys! I am gonna have a hard time here! but It will be fun! keep em coming!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

anyone else?


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

SilverMeadowArabians: That bay is gorgeous!!


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

> wow! That little thing can jump! ^^^


Haha. Yeah. He's freejumped 4'9"ish and he's... 14 hands I think...

He loveloveloves jumping.


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

and the winner is.... silvermeadowaraibians send in your pic to be made into a siggy!








gorgeous horse, 
this week is Bare back!!! oh and Danastark, you can re enter you basreback pic if you want, I love that one. congrats!


----------

